# 1 failed IUI second IUI BFP



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Ladies I've been reading all your lovely post for a couple of months now and what can I say! What a bunch of inspirational woman you all are! Just thought I would share my story, me and my wife have been trying since November 2015 for a baby, we have had many hurdles to jump over whilst waiting to start the IUI process, Missing test results  twice   Having to do repeat bloods twice  because the hospital labelled them wrong which put us back getting on the waiting list for the donor sperm, Plus various other problems along the way. The 1st month we went to start unfortunately my wife didn't ovulate, then the following month she had her LH surge though the follicle size was wrong, the doctor said he only has 1-2 cases of this year  were all the information is conflicting each other and if we wanted to go head he would try a Trigger shot which might help. We had already paid £600 for scans it was worth an extra £400 to give it a try  we then had the dreaded 2wk wait result was a BFN  The second attempt was last month doctor wanted us to try clomid for the 2nd-5th day of her cycle and for her to also have progesterone suppositories on the 2wk wait..... Our test date was 3rd of August Result BFP   she is officially 6weeks pregnant this week and we got our early scan on the 24th of this month! So excited   . She is still on the progesterone suppositories until we go for the scan. So sending loads of baby dust you way ladies  
Georgina (Gee)


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you


----------

